# How to watch 3D Youtube on a Samsung Smart TV?



## pcm2a

I just got a Samsung PN60F5500. 3D from blueray and the Explore 3D app is working great. Now I want to try out some of the 3D content in youtube and here are the steps I do...


1. Open youtube app in Smart Hub, this is built into the tv

2. Pick 3d content in youtube (example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1PvBcJx1Og&list=WLAD1EEDEB1A0A42D0 )

3. I see two images side by side

4. I press the 3D button but unlike other times I do NOT get the option to pick between 2d/3d : SBS : OU

5. The glasses come on and the picture is clear but it is still two images side by side


Is it possible to play 3d content on this tv through the youtube app?


----------



## Jedi2016

If you can't just tell the TV how to process the signal, then I guess you can't.


TV support or not, YouTube is meant as a PC platform, especially the 3D presentations.


----------



## Rudy1

If you download the YouTube videos to a USB drive, the TV should be able to play them. Just be sure to select a format (SBS, Top/Bottom, etc.) that your TV is compatible with. There are various apps you can install on your computer to allow you to download YouTube videos, and most of them save the videos in MP4 format which your TV is compatible with.


----------



## batsonm


you can download the content from youtube using: IDM

also download: STEREOSCOPIC PLAYER

 

the steroscopic player has features there to output all kinds of 3d pictures, side by side, top/bottom,interlaced as a one 3d picture.

when you use the player, you DONT need to choose sbs on your tv becuase the STEROSCOPIC player already does it for you.

 

the only thing you need to care for now is for the right resolution,

set the windows resolution to the native resolution of your 3dtv,

your graphic card needs to support it, but all graphic cards now days support hd res.

 

btw,

this is also true if you would like to play games in 3d with your 3dtv

you just use a program like tridef that translate the images to one 3d image,

and again no need to choose 3d setting on your tv like sbs feature because the tridef is the player in that case.

you can also use tridef on a non 3dtv, just choose the output to anaglyph and use red/cyan glasses which is inferior pic quality,

but you still get the 3d.

 

good luck.


----------



## batsonm


solved the youtube 3d sbs viewing problem.

 

first, make sure that the output display (your 3dtv) is set for res 1080p

if you have pc screen + tv screen, you may not have 1080p res output,

just choose show desktop on one screen, your 3dtv and make sure after you do this, to change the resolution to 1080 full hd.

 

on you tube, look for a 3d sbs video,

make sure its 1080p, and its 3d option is off,

now watch the video in full screen, where you see two picture side by side.

now you will be able to choose the 3d sbs from your 3dtv option menu.


----------

